# Foreclosures.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is the third year in a row for a decrease in farming income.....it will take it's toll unfortunately. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/farm-foreclosures-seen-for-next-5-years-bankers-say


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like some of the bankers don't know what the price of corn is currently.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Just a week or so ago, someone on this site posted that farmers in the corn belt were harvesting north of 300 bushels / acre. That can't be doing the price any good. Do corn farmers understand how supply & demand works?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My buddy was a couple weeks away from buying his parents farm. The farm is 125 acres, 100 feeder steers and 2 layer houses. One cage house that is long paid for, and one free range house that has debt. The firm they contract the cage free house with told them no more contract renewals unless they abandon the cage house. The cage house generates more than 50% of the cash flow because it is paid for. He gave notice at work that he would be quitting sometime in December to farm full time. Now half his revenue is gone and the deal to buy the farm is up in the air. He is pretty upset/pissed. I told him just be glad this contract issues are now, and not after you bought the farm...

I think you are going to see more and more contract issues/farmer getting screwed, at least in this area, as dairy industry dies and more chickens come in. One "contract issue" like this can bankrupt a farmer, and its all because caged layers done look good for the companies image...


----------

